# Help with a beaver hide



## SSGN_Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I had tried my hand at beaver trapping last year, with no success.  I had a disapointing day in the woods thi morning by spooking two deer within 20 minutes of each other without being able to get a shot.  Sun was getting high and I decided It was time to make my way out of the woods and do some more scouting on the way out.

I noticed that the beavers had been active in rebuilding some dams in the woods and got to checking some fresh slides.  I then decided to check another spot I had seen last week for activity.  While walking I was considering getting a new trapping liscence when I came to the spot and rounded a berm to see a little beaver lying still right in the middle of a 6 foot long slide, trying to be invisible.

Well one arrow in teh back of his head finished his day.

He's pretty small and I know that having shot it with an arrow I've punctured the hide, but I'd like to see if I can salvage it and at least learn something about skinning, fleshing, drying and tanning this little guy, just in case I can get his parents.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Oct 9, 2010)

Alright I've got my camera back up with batteries.  Here's the little hide after it's initial fleshing and tacking it out to dry.

I could use some tips on gettin gthe face area fleshed out better and how to go about sewing up the holes from the broadhead that enterd the back of the head and exited the left cheek.  Ive tacked them closed for now so they will be easer to sew later.

This is a small hide from a juvenile beaver that was shot last week in the warm southeast of Georgia, so it's pretty thin, and not too valuable based on size or condition, but I figured that makes it a better hide for me to learn on.  If I screw it up I'm not out much.

Willing to take any suggestions on how to proceed from here:


----------



## trial&error (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm no expert, but I was told to sew the holes closed with thin dental floss before drying.  I never have been able to get the face off intact.  Always too tired or hungry to take that much time.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd agree to sew upbefore it gets too dry  I think a simple whip stitch should do it.  Tie the first stitch off and run in and out to the other end of the cut  and then reverse the needle and tie it off using the loop created when you reversed and went back through.  pull the suturre just tight enough to obliterate the hole and not tight enough to make it pucker.  Ought to work IMO.  Be careful when scraping the sewn area too!


----------



## Tugboat1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just so you know, fleshing a beaver hide is tough work. Good luck with your project.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's a link to my beaver hide project I did this past winter. Hope it helps!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=500620&highlight=beaver+hide


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Oct 13, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Here's a link to my beaver hide project I did this past winter. Hope it helps!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=500620&highlight=beaver+hide




Thanks for the link.  Looks like you did a nicer job of stretching yours out evenly.  I think I'm going to go ahead and tan mine in a salt and alum solution after degreasing it.
This hide seems pretty dry, but I still have some dry bits of meat on the face near the ears and nose.  Same issues as you found, that the skin on the face is very thin and I'm pretty fearful that I'll poke new hole in the face.  I already have to repair the holes in the back of the head and the cheek where the arrow went through this guy.

Was your hide somewhat pliable after drying it?  I kind of expected it to be completely stiff but this one is a little soft stll?  Just trying to gauge wether I've dried it enough or not to begin the next phase of tanning.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I finished tanning it.  Still working it to soften it up.  I'm thinking about sewing his head and shoulders onto my possibles bag flap.  This should give an idea of what he'd look like.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 4, 2010)

That sure does look good!!! And for the top of a possibles bag is a great idea!!!! Show pics when you are done!!!!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Nov 8, 2010)

Here it is.  Still need to figure out a strap for it.  But, the bag is done.


----------



## NavyDave (Nov 10, 2010)

That rocks Mark!!


----------



## slip (Nov 10, 2010)

thats awesome, looks great.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Nov 10, 2010)

Bag looks great!! Plan on doing mine with a coyote....if I ever get one of those crafty buggers. Heres a web site to a guy that weaves straps. Pretty decent prices.

http://www.theweavingwelshman.com/home

You can tell him what colors and all if needed. Hope this helps!!!

P.S. Glad to see you on the other site!


----------



## scoggins (Nov 12, 2010)

i soaked mine in hydrochloric acid and water until its pH stabilized and then fleshed and dried it out.

it is sittindeg on a piece of furnature as a furry doilly and has been for almost a year.

the acid from what i read sets the hair in place aka. "pickling" the hide


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Nov 17, 2010)

Got a strap from the Weaving Welshman.  I think it rounds the bag out nicely.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Nov 17, 2010)

Great looking bag Doc!  That is truely something to be proud of, and everything came right out of the swamp...that truely shines!!!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Nov 17, 2010)

That turned out very nicely!! I love everything you did on that bag! When i did mine I just got it to a stage where i could let it sit for a while til I figured out what to make out of it! Was thinking about a willow weave frame for it, but a possibles bag is tempting now!! Nice work!


----------

